
Ask HN: Is there a neural network I can use to help diagnose cancerous moles? - bko
Researchers published a study earlier this year [0] about promising results in using neural networks for classifying skin lesions as cancerous. The results are on par with professional dermatologist.<p>Does anyone know if this neural network is available or if the results have been replicated? There are a few apps out there but I’ve read the accuracy is lower. I would like to use this technology for personal use in addition to professional screening.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nature.com&#x2F;nature&#x2F;journal&#x2F;v542&#x2F;n7639&#x2F;full&#x2F;nature21056.html
======
itamarst
There's a 5 point checklist your dermatologist will give you for melanoma that
is pretty easy to follow, assuming you're not sight impaired:
[https://www.melanoma.org/understand-melanoma/diagnosing-
mela...](https://www.melanoma.org/understand-melanoma/diagnosing-
melanoma/detection-screening/abcdes-melanoma)

And melanoma isn't very fast moving. So that checklist plus dermatologist
visit should suffice: your personal human neural network will do.

------
lovelearning
In another discussion on this site, somebody from academia had suggested
contacting academics directly because most are usually happy to help. I
suggest contacting the lead author [1] - perhaps they can mail you a link or
the code itself.

[1]:
[http://cs.stanford.edu/people/esteva/home/index.html](http://cs.stanford.edu/people/esteva/home/index.html)

